# Fisher Price imaginex police station- urgently needed!!



## lou.s (Feb 18, 2006)

Can you lovely girls help please  
I am trying to get hold of this police station (or similar) for my nephew, he is such a special boy and i would love to be able to get him this for christmas. Please get in touch if you can help.
Thanks, Lou xx


----------



## GretaGarbo (Oct 14, 2007)

Its on eBay here -

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FISHER-PRICE-IMAGINEXT-POLICE-STATION-WITH-POLICECAR_W0QQitemZ320456206356QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Toys_PreSchool_RL?hash=item4a9cada814

But unfortunately the condition is "used", although the auction does say its in good condition.

- Greta.

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------

